# Vacuum Hose for Triton TRA001



## RalphG (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the new router, with much input from this site; it's set up in the table and I love its ease of adjustment, easy bit changes and performance so far.

The manual says it takes a 38mm hose in the hose fitting and recommends a spiral wound hose. 38mm is 1 1/2". A 1 1/2" hose is 1.5" ID and doesn't come close to fitting. A 1 1/4" hose is very close to 1.5" OD but still very slightly too large and won't screw into the fitting or catch the slanted 'threads' inside it. The hoses I'm trying are sold commonly for pool/spa use and have a heavy plastic spiral rib which looks perfect for catching the threads in the fitting, but no size on the market seems to work.

Has anyone with the Triton encountered this and what hose product did you find that would fasten in there? I'm in Canada and have access to the usual major hardware stores here and in the US.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, odds are very good a Bosch VAC005 hose will work for this. The end is soft rubber and it has worked on any tools I have tried to date.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use extension hose from a vacuum cleaner sales outlet.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes you can find reducers that fit. I have also looked at several different brands of hose accessories and found that there are zero standards. Rigid hoses have worked with some tools and adapters because they are a bit oversize and with an adapter and a hose clamp, you can make it work. But this is an area where there are no standards for ID, vs OD and the manufacturers are more interested in selling their proprietary products than serving their customers. Welcome to the wonderful world of dust collection. You will soon, like me, probably have a shelf full of non-fitting connectors. Now, I just stick with Rockler stuff and take measurements with me to find what works. Seems every tool has a slightly off-sized dust port. Shame on them.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Tritan Dust Hose*

I used an "S" shaped import radiator hose to fit right inside the port, to which I attached my regular shop vac hose. This is only friction fit for quick changes, as I also use a wide-mouth extraction hose above table at times, depending on the router bit and application.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RalphG said:


> I have the new router, with much input from this site; it's set up in the table and I love its ease of adjustment, easy bit changes and performance so far.
> 
> The manual says it takes a 38mm hose in the hose fitting and recommends a spiral wound hose. 38mm is 1 1/2". A 1 1/2" hose is 1.5" ID and doesn't come close to fitting. A 1 1/4" hose is very close to 1.5" OD but still very slightly too large and won't screw into the fitting or catch the slanted 'threads' inside it. The hoses I'm trying are sold commonly for pool/spa use and have a heavy plastic spiral rib which looks perfect for catching the threads in the fitting, but no size on the market seems to work.
> 
> ...



The Bosch vac 005 hose fits my Triton JOF001 fine. 

Bosch VAC005 5-Meter Vacuum Hose 35mm - Amazon.com

Home Depot also has a hose kept with their sump pumps. Price for it is around $10/25ft that is a little more work to install. The hose is a little stiffer than the bosch hose.
If this is for a semi permanent installation in a table, the Home Depot would be a better and cheaper solution. If you want it to trail around you for hand held use, the Bosch hose would be better. The biggest issue I found with the home depot hose is any length over about 5 ft sets up a resonance and you haven't heard such a shriek.


----------



## RalphG (Nov 2, 2012)

I should also have noted that I need only about 3 ft of hosee, to run from the router under the table around the back to a Tee in the vacuum hose suction line already fastened to the vacuum exhaust port on my Ryobi router table. For those of you with the Bosch VAC005, do you think it could be cut and shortened and either end put back on? Obviously a wasteful solution. However with the vacuum pulling on both the router and the table the percent cuttings/sawdust capture is likely over 95%.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, I am sure the hose circumcision would be a no go. I will find you a better solution tomorrow.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RalphG said:


> I should also have noted that I need only about 3 ft of hosee, to run from the router under the table around the back to a Tee in the vacuum hose suction line already fastened to the vacuum exhaust port on my Ryobi router table. For those of you with the Bosch VAC005, do you think it could be cut and shortened and either end put back on? Obviously a wasteful solution. However with the vacuum pulling on both the router and the table the percent cuttings/sawdust capture is likely over 95%.


I'd go with the sump pump hose from home depot. The corregations screw into the Triton dust port (with a little effort but it does fit) and 1-1/4 thinwall PVC pipe (under sink stuff) slips inside it. 
25 ft for $10 and I have also made pigtails for my sanders to connect to the dust collection. 
I wouldn't be cutting up a $25 hose. h34r:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I also use the home depot sump pump hose for my triton and other hand held tool dust collection


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Is that the same machine ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*wrong post?*



StevePixley said:


> Is that the same machine ?


Hi Steve. I think you added this to the wrong thread.....


----------



## RalphG (Nov 2, 2012)

?? doesn't look at all like my router! No place to put hose!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RalphG said:


> ?? doesn't look at all like my router! No place to put hose!


Hi can't quite fathom how to put a bit in it either.


----------



## RalphG (Nov 2, 2012)

I've located the sump pump hose.... in 15 ft lengths. Will keep looking for somebody selling it by the foot.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I contacted Triton and was assured that the dust collection fitting is 38 mm but they had no suggestions for a hose? Yeah, I will stick with my Bosch routers.


----------

